# White Widow!!



## Uk1 (Jul 8, 2007)

what is the cheapest uk site to get White Widow seeds from


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Mar 9, 2008)

www.seedboutique.com 

look under "nirvana seeds standard"

go to the last page and there u have white widow for 25.01 XD


----------

